# Cyp Aki Pastel



## parvi_17 (May 22, 2009)

It is not really that vibrant colored! It is a little spindly from being in a dark spot I think, but it should shape up (hopefully). Anyway, it's hard to tell if there is a bud in it because of the weirdness. It kind of feels like there is and kind of doesn't. It is the right size of shoot to bloom though...we'll just have to see. The cross is (macranthos x pubescens).


----------

